# MFTS



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*Tenth Avenue North*

By Your Side


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Dear God be with all of us who believe in you for you Father are the way the truth and the light all all else is sinking sand.God bless you Pet Spoon


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

*Phillips, Craig and Dean*


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

bubbas kenner said:


> Dear God be with all of us who believe in you for you Father are the way the truth and the light all all else is sinking sand.God bless you Pet Spoon


Amen! and thank you!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

This one get me everytime God Bless Amy Grant.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Pet Spoon said:


>


I cry out to God everyday for something and He answers in His time.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Reel Time said:


>


It is a true joy this morning to enjoy this music here on 2cool He is alive in all of us.For eight years now Im not afraid I have His salvation in my heart.Not perfect just forgiven.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Pet Spoon said:


>


There will be no mourning and no more pain this I believe,because He cares and loves us.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Fish&Chips said:


> By Your Side


These tragedies come and go over and over I choose to pray before during and after all of them it could be any of us.God bless the Billy Graham family and his ministry.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks Pet Spoon.. great music..


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

*Memorial Day*

Billy Ray Cyrus "Some Gave All"

This song is dedicated to all of our fallen soldiers who died to keep us free.
America, "Home of the Free, because of the Brave"

Also, let us not forget that God gave up His beloved only son Jesus, who died on the cross for us.

*John 3:16*

New International Version (NIV)

16 For God so loved the world that he gave his one and only Son, that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Seeker said:


> Thanks Pet Spoon.. great music..


My pleasure!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

That's a good one too RT!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Seeker said:


> That's a good one too RT!


x2


----------

